# A few more pics



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 9, 2022)

Enjoy

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 9, 2022)

Most incredible display of color! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 9, 2022)

Are you selling these Don? Beautiful blanks!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 9, 2022)

Those are awesome too. Can't wait to get started doing them


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 9, 2022)

Tony said:


> Are you selling these Don? Beautiful blanks!


Lately I’ve been posting in a couple private groups on Facebook and they just keep me so busy that I don’t have time to make any for sale. Eventually I’ll get caught up and then I’ll post some of my work on wood barter. Thanks


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 9, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Those are awesome too. Can't wait to get started doing them


If you’re going to get into stabilizing and casting feel free to reach out to me if you need any advice. I have learned a lot from others and I’ve learned an awful lot the hard way as well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 9, 2022)

Don Van Dyne said:


> If you’re going to get into stabilizing and casting feel free to reach out to me if you need any advice. I have learned a lot from others and I’ve learned an awful lot the hard way as well!


Thanks Don. I have everything to start except the resin and the ROOM. I will probably take you up on that offer sometime. I appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 9, 2022)

Good Lawd those are spectacular! Now what is the creature in the first blank, 6th set of photos.. Transparent resin with blue and yellow. at the top of the blank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 10, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> Good Lawd those are spectacular! Now what is the creature in the first blank, 6th set of photos.. Transparent resin with blue and yellow. at the top of the blank?


Thank you! The wood is some stabilized black ash Burl the items you see mixed in are thistles that are stabilized they’re actually different colors that doesn’t really show up on the picture very well

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 10, 2022)

Very cool Don, have a hard time picking a fav bunch. Cockle burrs were kinda the idea for the first velcro. Jim

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 11, 2022)

Don Van Dyne said:


> Thank you! The wood is some stabilized black ash Burl the items you see mixed in are thistles that are stabilized they’re actually different colors that doesn’t really show up on the picture very well


Thanks. Kinda reminds me of the sweet gum balls but on steroids


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 12, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> Thanks. Kinda reminds me of the sweet gum balls but on steroids


I use those all the time


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 12, 2022)

Those are so colorful they make my eyes burn just looking at all of them. Very nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 13, 2022)

Don Van Dyne said:


> I use those all the time


I got plenty if you need some

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

